

How to get a B.S. in CS without BS - RafazZ
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1_kdHrT8izbROJNaxGflpcZm2ivsjRGF8j1hMzl3b8O0/edit?usp=sharing

======
RafazZ
I didn't know Google Docs have a limit, so here is a GitHub link to it:
[https://github.com/zafartahirov/OfficeDocs](https://github.com/zafartahirov/OfficeDocs)

Sorry about that

------
peachepe
Previous HN thread about the first version of this curriculum

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7713858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7713858)

~~~
RafazZ
Yes, I put the link to it in the "Notes" section to give them credit for the
"skeleton" of this spreadsheet

~~~
peachepe
Yes, that's where I found it. And the previous HN thread is interesting too.

------
justmythrowaway
Wow, this is an awesome resource.

This should be an open source project on GitHub for when links get broken.

~~~
RafazZ
I was thinking about it, but GitHub doesn't handle binaries very well :(

------
belowsanity
Definitely saving for later and thanks for the goldmine!

------
crowell
Some great links here. Awesome job curating it!

~~~
RafazZ
Thanks for introducing me to HN :)

------
ArtDev
Super useful! Thank you!

------
theVirginian
any way to save this as an excel file?

~~~
RafazZ
[https://github.com/zafartahirov/OfficeDocs](https://github.com/zafartahirov/OfficeDocs)

Hope it helps

